# Question about floating plants



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

My dwarf gourami appreciate some plant life on the surface ....why i dont know all i know is that they do.... anybody have suggestions on any species?

A side point; wont the filter output "bury" any floating plants on the surface with water forcing them into the water?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hornwort, najas grass, duck weed, frog bit are a few that work well floating. They may get moved around by the filter current, but for the most part will stay in one place.

However, that said, if you use hornwort or najas grass, they definitely do not like airstones. The hornwort will fall apart and the najas grass will turn black.


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

the floaters will simply get pushed mostly in the corners of the tank


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

Water sprite is probably the best. It grows like crazy but that is usually a good thing as it means that it is absorbing nitrates. Also, it grows really big roots that are heavy and hang down, my fish love to hand out amongst them. They are the only floating plant i have ever had that could handle being pushed around. I'd recomment box or sponge filters with them though. If you have an HOB filter though, you could get one of those feeding circles that sticks to the side of the tank and you put food in to keep it from floating all over the tank. If you put the floating plants in one of those they wouldn't get stuck to the filter or anything and it would give them a chance to get established. 
I have a ton of extra water sprite too if you want any i could probably send you some. PM me if you are interested. I'd just need you to help me out with shipping.


----------



## violet (Mar 17, 2006)

What xerxeswasachump said. Watersprite is an under appreciated plant IMO.

violet


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Duckweed is a nuisance, you'll never be able to remove it all if you ever decide to. I'd go with either watersprite or hornwort.

FYI, the reason why your dwarf gourami likes surface plants is because its a labyrinth fish (can breathe air) and builds bubble nests for egglaying purposes, and the plants help keep the nest together and keep the fry safe.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Watersprite will send long roots into your tank. I personally thin kit makes tanks unsightly. The hairy roots are not appealing IMO.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

how about Anacharis my own fish love these but thats my opinion and my fish


----------

